# submitted my reviews...



## vemmajhose (Jul 30, 2007)

where are they?  I typed them in a couple of days ago.  Does it take a bit for them to post or something?  I got a confirm email saying thanks but they haven't shown up.  Any ideas?
Thank you.
J


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2007)

yes...reviews are not posted instantly.


----------

